# Certified Translators of German in Italy



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello there,

I need to certify an official document issued by the Commune at the German Consulate in Milan. Their website and including calling them resulted in no helpful information at all. Anyone knows if Germany has a list of certified translators in Italy?


Many thanks in advance,
J


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Do you need a certified translation in German of the document, or the Consulate wants a "legalised" certificate? Those are two different things...


----------

